# Mushroom



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, this is Mushroom, a lovely little boy i picked up in a pet shop today! Couldnt believe it when the pet shop assistant showed him to me, (she said she's been hoping i'd come in because she knew i would love him) and i do! I think he is a little stunner  but what is he? i was guessing at splashed? or variegated? although im not sure if they're the same thing lol. Or even merle?
Anyway take a look and see what you think  my camera is a bit crap, he is a light grey and slate grey mix, a bit of a mushroom colour


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, the color point is really interesting! I can't help you, but just wanted to agree: he's very stunning.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It looks like a Siamese splashed, who is molting right now. 
The weird stripes and the head being one colour like that is very indicative of Siamese molting. 

Or it could be a really really bad molt on a plain old Siamese. . .


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it might be a completely insane siamese moult....and not splashed....but both are possible...definitely a crazy moult going on either way!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

That nose point is pretty clear though. Lucky little dude.
I think he's cute, but I'm a sucker for oddballs anyway xD


----------



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

Siamese wearing a coat!

Don't know but VERY cool!  
Ali xx


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree. I think he is a siamese have one heck of a molt, but he could also be splashed.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

i hope he is splashed


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Most splashed mice do have some markings on their head...and he has none, besides the siamese markings, which is what leads me to believe he is probably just a siamese with a completely insane moult....some splashed do lack head markings though, so like I said, it is still possible that he is splashed.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought splashed myself at first glance. The other thought is brindled....though I have c^h c^e tris with similar markings. Tricolors/splashed with c^h and c^ch do a lot of very odd things to the distribution of color. Bands of mixed color and white like this look very familiar. Sometimes they don't develop noticeable points, sometimes they do; and sometimes they develop a point that partial or off center...


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm 100% sure that mouse is not brindle.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

if he is splashed i was hoping for splashed babies one day. As i have only had 1 previous litter and i am only in it for my own pleasure i dont know anything about pairings an potential offspring, if anyone could give any helpful advice on what to pair him with it would be kind of you


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If he is splashed, then ideally you'd want to pair him (if you want black splashed) with a black doe who carries a c dilute gene.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

all i have at the moment is silver self and choc pied


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

I have blue burmese you could use. If hes either splashed or siamese, the burmese will produce you more of the same


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A pied beige, if you can find one, would certainly have the c locus dilution that would pair with any c locus dilution in Mushroom, if she has one. The silver would have the dilution as well.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

moustress said:


> A pied beige, if you can find one, would certainly have the c locus dilution that would pair with any c locus dilution in Mushroom, if she has one. The silver would have the dilution as well.


Silver is pink eyed blue, so unless it is carrying a c dilute it wouldn't work.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

He's a beautiful mouse! My guess is siamese


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks spitfire, i shall pair him with the blue burmese and maybe put him with my choc pied and see what happens


----------

